
Chinese Scientists Have Developed a Revolutionary Paste That Transforms Desert - peter_d_sherman
https://www.brightvibes.com/686/en/chinese-scientists-have-developed-a-revolutionary-paste-that-transforms-desert-into-fertile-farmland
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"The revolutionary technology behind the latest Chinese innovation was
developed by researchers at Chongqing Jiaotong University. Scientists there
have developed a paste made of a substance found in plant cell walls that,
when mixed with sand, is able to _retain water_ , nutrients, and air: all the
necessary characteristics of a fertile growing medium. In other words, soil."

Basically this water retention enables growing crops, and thus farming, in
places that were previously deserts...

Related: Chinese Desert Farming Miracle:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQQzDrPCEK4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQQzDrPCEK4)

